
No longer required to turn off portable electronics – tweets Walmart Labs CTO - wlabs
https://twitter.com/jeremybking/status/1000080009879433217
======
devy
$10 million airplane? For that price, you are flying a budget-friendly entry
level private jet - not a commercial plane, which starts at least 1.5x of
that[1].

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embraer_ERJ_family](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embraer_ERJ_family)

